
MonetaryCoin: The Return of Monetarism, from Milton Friedman to Satoshi Nakamoto - paullaux
https://medium.com/monetary-protocol/monetarycoin-the-return-of-monetarism-8cfc85a4eea9
======
paullaux
MonetaryCoin introduction

